# New Model Pictures



## Silver.Winged.Demon




----------



## elemental

I really like the first. The eye is very striking, and attention really flows to it. Definitely attention-getting. The pose in the second seems less natural to me, but I really like the first one.


----------



## GeorgeUK

Good shots, composition and pose work really well.

I think on the first I'd perhaps want a touch more focus on the eye.


----------

